# Aruba Sales Tax Rate



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2011)

We are traveling to Aruba in a few weeks. I am wondering what the sales tax rate is on restaurant food purchases? I read on a website review that there was a 10% tax, actually broken out to 1.5% tax, and 8.5% service charge. Is this accurate? If so, what exactly is the service charge, gratuity?


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 11, 2011)

Can't remember but if you go to www.aruba-bb.com and/or aruba.com and ask on their forums they'll know.  I don't remember because they actually LOWERED the bbo tax.  Most restaurants add a service charge to their bills.   Do a search on the forums - there are a lot of threads on this.  Linda


----------

